# Looking for a room in Lisbon



## Redpaper (Nov 19, 2014)

I am looking to rent a room in Lisbon for 2 or 3 months. Location is unimportant, so long as there are good transport links. I am in Lisbon now, so want to find somewhere asap.

About me: I am 32, female, Australian and I work as a freelancer (most days around 6-7 hours at the library. I keep a fairly regular schedule.) I'm quiet, tidy, and I get along with children and animals. 

If you know of a spare room available, please PM me!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, I can't recommend anywhere in particular but have used the site "airbnb" to find places and know in Lisbon you can get a room for less (or more) then 300 euro a month sharing for a 3 month period.


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

For rooms in Lisbon, try these sites:

Lisbon rooms & shares - craigslist
Quartos e Apartamentos Lisboa Porto Coimbra | Portugal - BQuarto
Quartos em Lisboa
http://lisboa.olx.pt/quartos-para-aluguer-cat-301


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*Room to rent*

Hi

In case you couldn't find link to airnb
Here it is https://www.airbnb.com/

Looks good for someone like me also planning to spend a couple of months in Portugal


----------

